# The new garage! & it fits lots of cars in!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

As one or 2 may know, I have just relocated my business to do some classic car storage amongst other things. After a few weeks of headaches and a week of solid graft with the help of my son, we manage to get everything moved to the new place and finished at 5pm Sunday evening.
We've got a nice sized office which is about 30% bigger than the old place and has an added bonus of a kitchen/mess area.

We've also got parking outside for about 100 cars!

here's a few pics of the inside
a few cars tucked away










parts & products!









My dossing area!









gratuitous arty Alpina porn shot!









the view from outside!









and looking the other way!









the driveway up with our neighbours on the right!









mmmmmmmmmmm lamb bhuna!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Love the new unit :thumb:

:lol: liking the idea of how a sofa is just sat randomly inbetween the detailing stuff


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Jealous.......that's all i can say. The place looks excellent. !!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks excellent.

is that morris minor the one off pimp my ride UK


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> looks excellent.
> 
> is that morris minor the one off pimp my ride UK


'fraid so! It's me mates and his wifes. They are the ones who had it "pimped". First one in the UK! They used it to get married in 2 months ago!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

You are one very lucky man there Coxy914. I'm having a garage built and dream of the day its finished... :thumb:

I'm loving the flat eric on your top shelf, I have one of those, I take him to work some days on the passenger seat with his seatbelt on lol! :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> 'fraid so! It's me mates and his wifes. They are the ones who had it "pimped". First one in the UK! They used it to get married in 2 months ago!!


looks good, and now it has a nice home :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

thats quality.i want


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW, I like alot


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, how much space have you got; AND in that wicked location!!! Oh btw anyone ever said you have far too many cars!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmm pure porn :argie:
Not jealous at all


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Fantastic Coxy:thumb: Nothing better than working in nice surroundings.

You still have the Alpina then, I always wanted one of those:argie:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Those are fabulous premises and you've got a great collection of cars! 

Love the Cosmics! 

Alan W

P.S. Branching out into exotic storage?


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

I remember watching the show with that car on, it was a right old shed before!
Lovely garage and cars, wish I could have it!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

that is to die for.... is that a fastie in blue in the corner? My missus used to have one, she just went awww. 

Your taste in things automotive never fails to impress me...:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Oh btw anyone ever said you have far too many cars!


yup, the wife, me mom and the bank manager!!



Pad said:


> that is to die for.... is that a fastie in blue in the corner? My missus used to have one, she just went awww.
> 
> Your taste in things automotive never fails to impress me...:thumb:


It's a Notch. I'm storing it for a friend who unfortunately, sadly passed away last week at the age of 43. Hopefully, between a few of us, we can finish it off and pass it on to his daughter. Until such time, I'll be looking after it.


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

jesus that would be the ultimate place for me - i love a lot of cars and if i had a place like that i would buy them


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice new unit Coxy!

How far are you from your old place?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Sonic said:


> Nice new unit Coxy!
> 
> How far are you from your old place?


about 10 miles!

but 72 seconds to the RAF Museum!:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> about 10 miles!
> 
> but *72 seconds *to the RAF Museum!:thumb:


Someones been counting their mississippi's


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Like i said before,very nice indeed, could not judge just how big the place was inside from you pics before, but with the cars in you can see it is a huge space and very tidy compared to most car storeage places i have seen.

good luck with it all mate 

James B


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> It's a Notch. I'm storing it for a friend who unfortunately, sadly passed away last week at the age of 43. Hopefully, between a few of us, we can finish it off and pass it on to his daughter. Until such time, I'll be looking after it.


oh, thats very sad. Good luck with getting it done.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Awsome new place mate

Simon


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, Im not too jealous ! :doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very, very nice............I am very jealous.................


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

fantastic mate, what a huge space.
add me to the jelous list


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

tis a very nice place fair play!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

wow fantastic place and location :thumb:


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Jealous? Me? Not Much!!!!


Bloody amazing! I'd happily trade the Mrs. for a place like that!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice indeed 

Looks like an ideal place for a meet


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

wow thats alot of space nice cars in there too


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is this the new line of business then? car storage?

i presume youll still be doing the detailing?


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Superb storage facility....very jealous indeed!

Heres me planning a double garage on the side of my next new house!

LOL


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

WOW! Amazing.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow now that what i call a detailers paradise,


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lovely bit of space. Is that a noggy blue RS2 i see peeking it's head out?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigbash22 said:


> Lovely bit of space. Is that a noggy blue RS2 i see peeking it's head out?


yup!


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

are they all yours?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

3dr said:


> are they all yours?


apart from the Pimp my Ride moggy and the pale blue VW notch.


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow stunning car my uncle had a red one before he got his RS4 let me see if i can dig out a pic


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't find any grate pics but here we go


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

stunning fella!


even rarer being a right hooker!


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi sorry can you see the pic's because i cant, i know it sound's stupid but they come up as 2 blue question marks.
apparently it's 1 of 3 red one's in the uk so very rare


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigbash22 said:


> Hi sorry can you see the pic's because i cant, i know it sound's stupid but they come up as 2 blue question marks.
> apparently it's 1 of 3 red one's in the uk so very rare


I can as I followed the link in the notification email!
I can't in your post though!


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah ok thanks is there a "How To" section on the forum??


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigbash22 said:


> Ah ok thanks is there a "How To" section on the forum??


think there is.

Not sure which one of the IMG codes you posted up but I just copied the correct URL's and they worked ok for me.

On photobucket, you get 4 options with the IMG codes on. The one you want is the last one that says IMG Code. All you need to do is click on it, then right click and paste into your reply :thumb:


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

very jealous!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That is so awsome


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome garage!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Could you tell what the metallic orange car it is next to the VW please. Awesome premises by the way.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, what a garage!


----------



## theoldbill (Oct 1, 2007)

Superb!


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> Could you tell what the metallic orange car it is next to the VW please. Awesome premises by the way.


It's a Morris Minor. Nice explanation of it (and better picture) in post #5:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1019881&postcount=5


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:doublesho that garage is leagit.


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

What a space... and in such an idilic location.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

More pics please!!  

So so jelous...


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Now the important bit, when you switch the lights on do they start at one end and flick on moveing down towards the other end? like all warehouse type buildings should?


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

little john said:


> Now the important bit, when you switch the lights on do they start at one end and flick on moveing down towards the other end? like all warehouse type buildings should?


With that sound when they go on of massive amounts of electricity firing up the lights...

That would be well cool...


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Sorry, no, the orange car at the end of the building next to the pale blue car( which I thought was a VW, but might be wrong,hence the confusion)


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> Sorry, no, the orange car at the end of the building next to the pale blue car( which I thought was a VW, but might be wrong,hence the confusion)


well, it's not far off a VW. It's actually a Porsche 914.

there's a few pics here
http://www.volkstorque.co.uk/vt/volkstorque-garage-16.html

but that's before it was fitted with the Cosmics.
Car is currently in the paint shop as I grew bored on the rat look!


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Coxy914 are you still the owner of the RS2 just wondering as iv just seen it on pistonheads i was scratching my head thinking where have i seen that RS2 before and low and behold, If it is you whos selling good luck mate and i hope you get what you want for it :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

brill garage and contents!!:thumb: please put me on the list of jealous bugger's


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Bigbash22 said:


> Coxy914 are you still the owner of the RS2 just wondering as iv just seen it on pistonheads i was scratching my head thinking where have i seen that RS2 before and low and behold, If it is you whos selling good luck mate and i hope you get what you want for it :thumb:


'technically no as it's the wifes car, but as it's me who's just paid for the service and MOT, I get to drive it until she's sold!

I don't want it to go but she wants a Z4:wall::wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> 'technically no as it's the wifes car, but as it's me who's just paid for the service and MOT, I get to drive it until she's sold!
> 
> I don't want it to go but she wants a Z4:wall::wall:


NNNNnnnnooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Buy a cheap Z4, tart it up then swap it for the RS2


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well good luck mate shame she wants to sell it but it is a good time to sell they have just gone back up in price a few months ago they were around the high 7k mark and nothing over 11k, good to see there now back up over the 10k mark


----------



## Bigbash22 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yeah try posting the car up on www.audisrs.com and www.rs246.com might be worth a shot mate :thumb:


----------



## chost10 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Audi*

I really love the Audi coupe:thumb:
Greetz from holland.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

chost10 said:


> I really love the Audi coupe:thumb:
> Greetz from holland.


cheers fella!

feel free to pop in to www.classic-audi.co.uk to see some more (a lot more!!!):thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome building, location, and collection of cars :thumb:


----------



## Bora (Jun 25, 2009)

wooovvvvvvv very nice...


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

very large space you have there.. its more like an aircraft hanger tho..


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous! I'm currently sorting out my garage at the moment and safe to say it's nowhere near as stunning as that. Nice one! Thanks for sharing even though I am a little envious


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

That is fantastic, love the tranquil looking location, the space, teh cars and the tidiness :thumb:

Well done !


----------

